# Unidentified Ooth



## Ian (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, I was given this ooth buy a guy called Cole Lynch (a member of this forum....thanks if you are reding this!) Was unidnetified by him, so he sent me one. However, I am rather confused as to what species it could be. The female was found in malta, and has laid several ooths, of which one of two have Cole hatched. Said the nymphs were really small... well, here is a couple of pix of the ooth (sorry for the awful pix...)












Looks a little like a miomantis, however, its a lot more orange! A little more orange to the eye than in those pix actually..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2005)

Wish I could help you identify it. Let us know when it hatches.


----------



## Obie (Dec 20, 2005)

I've never seen one quite like that before. Good luck.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 20, 2005)

take this for what it is (a guess), but it may be an Ameles spp., but I don't even know if they are found in Malta.


----------



## Christian (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi.

There are _Ameles_ species in Malta, so this could be a possibility. It may also be a _Pseudoyersinia_ sp.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Ian (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay cool thanks guys. Actually, I think Amles may be along the lines, as apparently the adults are tiny, as well as the babies. Christian, are the Pseudoyersinia sp another small species?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Christian (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi.

Yes, closely related to _Ameles_, even smaller. Females sometimes apterous.

Regards,

Christian


----------

